# Caution while working out ladies



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

White some of you ladies starting the diet thing. I just wanted to make sure you were all aware of the newest Surgeon Generals warning. 

The warning is that it is extremely important to not swallow chewing gum. 

The end results are horrible.:lol: Just a little diet humor.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

*Ha-ha-ha-ha-ha! * That IS a good one!


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Yikes!!! :yikes: Some of those "ladies" look like dudes. :lol:


----------



## RiverRanger (Aug 23, 2006)

Now that's funny right there, I don't care who you are.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

WALLEYEvision said:


> Yikes!!! :yikes: Some of those "ladies" look like dudes. :lol:



http://youtube.com/watch?v=Khl1ibR4EyM


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

lol......funny


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Now that's funny right there. I don't care who you are. 
I think I see some girly men in with those ladies.


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

RL-- thats a funny pic 

but that video makes ya wish to be a microphone stand :evil:


----------

